# ايه رأيك يا روك؟



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (16 أغسطس 2008)

عندنا اقتراح بعمل قسم للشباب و الشابات اللذين يبحثون عن شريك الحياة محاولة منا لحل مشكلة هامة جدا" فى حياة الشباب، ويكون للقسم شروط معينة لضمان سلامة المشتركين به وحمايتهم من ذوى النفوس الضعيفة الذين قد يستغلون البيانات استغلال سئ يعنى مثلا تكون البياناتت مبدئية جدا" ثم يتفق الطرفان على كاهن معين تكون المقابلة على يده و تحت مسمع ومرأى منه و الذى سوف يقوم بدوره فى اكمال الموضوع فى النطاق الصحيح و يكون منتدى الكنيسة سبب لكوين اسرة مسيحية جديدة اى كنيسة اخرى.
وربنا يقويك ياروك و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2008)

للاسف لا نستطيع تطبيق الفكرة
فالمنتدى مسيحي ديني تبشيري فلا من اهدافنا و لا مهمتنا ان نجمع عوائل او نسهل الزواج للشباب المسيحي

المنتدى يبقى عن طريق الانترنت و نحن لا نشجع الاعلاقات هذه من خلال الانترنت ابداً


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد ان هذا مساوئه اكثر من افادته
هذا رأيي


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (18 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> للاسف لا نستطيع تطبيق الفكرة
> فالمنتدى مسيحي ديني تبشيري فلا من اهدافنا و لا مهمتنا ان نجمع عوائل او نسهل الزواج للشباب المسيحي
> 
> المنتدى يبقى عن طريق الانترنت و نحن لا نشجع الاعلاقات هذه من خلال الانترنت ابداً


شكرا" يا روك


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (18 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا مساوئه اكثر من افادته
> هذا رأيي


احترم رأيك يا استفانوس


----------

